# Rolleicord -- any good?



## doobs (Nov 4, 2007)

I've been looking for a good MF TLR, and I've found a Rolleicord for 120 bucks on craigslist. Is this a good deal? How's the camera? Anyone shoot one of these? Do you like it? I've only shot a TLR once, and I don't remember what it was. But I liked it. Any help would be awesome!

EDIT: Says it's had a recent tune up as well.

EDIT: I've found a Yashica 44 as well that says it takes 127 format film. I do believe 120 format is easily modifiable to fit in 127 film cameras, correct? How's this work out, and how is the Yashica 44?

-- Dylan


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a Rolleicord and really like it.  If KSMattfish is still around, he'll vouch for 'em too; although I think he uses the larger Rolleiflex.  Anyways, that seems like a pretty good deal, as I think they seem to go for quite a bit more on sleBay.  I paid $75 for mine through a craigslist ad, and it hadn't had a recent CLA.


----------



## doobs (Nov 4, 2007)

I can't seem to find any information on this camera. Am I going to have to buy a separate meter? And is this thing fixed focus?


----------



## Steph (Nov 4, 2007)

doobs said:


> Am I going to have to buy a separate meter?


 
Yes. Or use another camera as a meter.



doobs said:


> And is this thing fixed focus?


 
No.


----------



## doobs (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't suppose a 35mm camera will work? I could bring my digital around for test shots/metering as well. Or perhaps I can just utilize the Sunny 16 rule?

Thanks for the help,
-- Dylan


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 4, 2007)

I use sunny 16 with mine.  Seems to work well.  I've never tried using the meter in my Pentax, though I suppose it would work well enough.


----------



## doobs (Nov 4, 2007)

I read somewhere that the 35mm meter was different from a TLR's meter. I could be mistaken. I'll shoot a roll or two with the Sunny 16 when I get it and see how it works out.


----------



## Steph (Nov 4, 2007)

doobs said:


> I read somewhere that the 35mm meter was different from a TLR's meter. I could be mistaken. I'll shoot a roll or two with the Sunny 16 when I get it and see how it works out.


 
Any meter (from a MF camera, 35mm camera, dSLR, handheld...) will work. 1/125 s at f16 (for example) is the same for any camera. So you can meter with a film or digital SLR and use those settings (aperture and shutter speed) on the Rolleircord.


----------



## doobs (Nov 4, 2007)

Awesome, I'll just bring the Pentax along then as well, while shooting. Something I'd probably do anyway. I'm going to shoot the seller an email now.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## tempra (Nov 4, 2007)

Mine is a pre ww2 model, still takes excellent pics.


----------



## doobs (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm not sure what model it is, it just says Rolleicord medium format camera -- $120, then has a picture. I'll try to get more information.


----------



## Don Simon (Nov 4, 2007)

Ask the seller if the lenses are clear (both inside and out) and if the shutter works at all speeds without sticking. They can't guarantee that the speeds are accurate, but if they respond to this simple question with the old "I don't know nothin' about cameras" then be wary.

As for using 120 film in 127 cameras, I think you might be thinking about using it in 220 format cameras. 220 is essentially the same as 120 but with a longer roll of film (requiring different spacing for the pressure plate). However 127 is a smaller format. You'd either have to find a source for 127 film, or cut your own to fit. Either way I think you'd be better sticking with 120 format cameras, both for the convenience and for the benefits of the larger negative.


----------



## doobs (Nov 4, 2007)

ZaphodB said:


> Ask the seller if the lenses are clear (both inside and out) and if the shutter works at all speeds without sticking. They can't guarantee that the speeds are accurate, but if they respond to this simple question with the old "I don't know nothin' about cameras" then be wary.


I will be sure, He said he got the check up at a reputable local store, that I've been to before. I figure he's got to know something to go there, at least. I'll make sure to ask him anyway.



> As for using 120 film in 127 cameras, I think you might be thinking about using it in 220 format cameras. 220 is essentially the same as 120 but with a longer roll of film (requiring different spacing for the pressure plate). However 127 is a smaller format. You'd either have to find a source for 127 film, or cut your own to fit. Either way I think you'd be better sticking with 120 format cameras, both for the convenience and for the benefits of the larger negative.


Ah, yeah, you were right.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

Just make sure you meter with an equivalent focal length lens.

And read up on parallax.


----------



## doobs (Nov 4, 2007)

I think the lens on it is 75mm, and I have a 50mm lens and an 80mm lens, but it's a telephoto zoom lens. I can double the 50 as well to 100mm. Which should I use for metering?

And I learned about parallax in 9th grade science, lol. My Polaroid/Holgas have that problem.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

Meter with the 50mm.


----------



## doobs (Nov 4, 2007)

Sounds good, do I need to open up a stop or anything?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

You should be alright matching the apertures provided they're equivalent focal lengths (which 50mm and 75mm are, roughly, between 35mm and 6x6). If you were shooting LF, that would be a very different story. I used to meter 6x9 with my 35mm all the time and the readings were almost always cross-compatible.


----------



## Helen B (Nov 4, 2007)

As Stella said, you can use the same settings on the Rolleicord as on the Pentax. In some ways it is better to meter with a longer lens than a shorter - you can read from a smaller area of the subject. If you read from the palm of your hand or from a grey or white card it doesn't matter what lens is on the metering camera, as long as the metering area is occupied by the reference surface. Of course you would need to adjust the reading if you used one of those references, but you would do exactly the same for 35 mm and for medium format, or any format. Format really doesn't matter, and I'm not sure what Max is referring to. There is a little catch when using large leaf shutter lenses at fast shutter speeds and small apertures. Is that it?

Put simply: whatever exposure would be good for the Pentax will be good for the 'cord.

Your Rolleicord should have parallax correction, I think. It only works for the plane of focus, of course.

Good luck,
Helen


----------



## Alpha (Nov 4, 2007)

I wasn't referring to the exposure explicitly. I was referring to the fact that a given aperture on the same lens will yield a shallower DOF on a larger format camera. As such, while the exposure will be the same at a given aperture, the depth of field won't necessarily. As such, you might need to stop down further on the LF camera in order to achieve the same DOF or sharpness. Most people with a head on their shoulders would also stop down the smaller format camera that they were metering with. Granted, you can just calculate the difference in stops, but you wouldn't be able to meter smaller than f.22 on most 35mm bodies. I'm just ranting, as usual.


----------



## doobs (Nov 4, 2007)

Alright, thanks guys. Planning on making the purchase sometime this week or next.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 5, 2007)

Cords were simpler versions of the Flexes. Should perform well, assuming the taking lens is a Tessar and that you shoot at f8 and above. Under that they tend to be a little soft.

Good luck and post a pic of the camera when you have a chance. Also, let us know if you need a manual for that baby.


----------



## doobs (Nov 5, 2007)

Here's the picture the guy posted on cl:


----------



## floridabwoy (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a rolleiflex and I love it. It is my camera of choice. The problem is if you dont have access to the darkroom. 120 film is getting harder and harder to get developed. I prefer to print at 11 x 11 with the 120 but Ive pushed my prints upto 24 x 24 and the quality is just amazing. For $125 buy it either way those things are getting rare and you wont lose money
in the long run.

bad image of my site but


----------



## doobs (Nov 18, 2007)

I have access to a darkroom for B+W. I have resources (for a very long time) for 120 color development. I'm not worried about that.

I never got an email back from the guy so looks like I'll be on CL and Ebay looking for one for quite a while again


----------

